# Tournaments



## brc4003x (Jan 20, 2013)

Is their any crappie tournaments or any other tournaments that take place during the season?


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Their is a walleye and crappie tournament at pymatuning don't know the exact dates though I want to say not untill April or may but it's just a one day pretty good turn outs haven't placed top ten yet but hey I have fun.Last year I want to say 70+ teams year before that 80 or so. Call gateway bait and tackle if your interested they will have the fourms and it more information for you good luck!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html

post more on the crappie and other species events in the OGF tournament forum- likely to get a response...

nip


----------



## brc4003x (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey thanks a lot on that site. Plan on hitting Mosquitos Thursday nighters to start


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

Wednesday night tournaments at nimisila. $20 a boat 1-2 man teams, big bass and heaviest five. Usually about 15 teams or so. 5pm-9 or a little later. Fun tourney, good guys. Start first Wednesday in May.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

brc4003x said:


> Hey thanks a lot on that site. Plan on hitting Mosquitos Thursday nighters to start


You might also want to look for small bass clubs. We just had our annual meeting this past week. This is the time of year to find one and join.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

northeast ohio crappie club has tournaments on west branch pymatuning berlin mosquito and portage lake all thru spring and part of fall. how do you find out about the weekly tournaments like that just go to baitshops and ask around?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

www.facebook.com/flatheadcatfishanglerstournamentseries

www.facebok.com/ohiocatfishclassic

heres a couple good cat tourneys


----------

